# Configuration Entourage pour compte Hotmail



## axiom (9 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai cherché précédemment différents sujets sur ce problème mais aucun n'a pu le résoudre, je m'explique: je viens d'acheter un macBook Pro (pas trop le moment pour diront certains ) et j'ai acheté le Pack Office.

J'ai voulu configurer Entourage avec mon compte Hotmail cependant je ne peux que réceptionner les messages, dès que j'essaie d'en envoyer un, il me note l'erreur -3260 désigné comme un problème de connexion. En revanche pas de soucis pour les réceptionner quoi-que ce matin il n'a pu me les check.
J'ai aussi configuré Mail. Cependant, aucun soucis avec Mail pour ce qui est question d'envoi et de réception de courrier.

 Je tourne sur Mac OS X 10.6.2 et ma version d'Entourage est le 12.2.3. Mon compte Hotmail est configuré en "pop3.live.com" pour l'entrant et "smtp.live.com" pour ce qui est du sortant.

Existe t-il une autre méthode de configuration afin de solutionner ce problème?
Aussi, est il possible de récupérer ses dossiers d'archives présent sur mon Compte Hotmail (car Entourage&Mail ne me synchronisent que les messages présents dans ma boite de réception)?

Merci à tout la communauté MacG


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2010)

axiom a dit:


> Je tourne sur Mac OS X 10.6.2 et ma version d'Entourage est le 12.2.3. Mon compte Hotmail est configuré en "pop3.live.com" pour l'entrant et "smtp.live.com" pour ce qui est du sortant.


A priori, tu devrais plutôt essayer de mettre comme serveur SMTP sortant celui du FAI par lequel tu établis ta connexion à l'internet c'est la règle générale, sauf lorsqu'il y a une authentification renforcée (type Gmail, etc.) Je ne connais pas Hotmail, mais tu devrais commencer par là.

Sinon, regarde comment c'est paramétré dans Mail, côté SMTP, il n'y a pas de raison que tu ne puisses pas utiliser les mêmes réglages.


----------



## azerty69 (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai le même soucis que toi: impossible de faire marcher hotmail sur entourage... Je crois que je vais retourner sur Mail.


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mars 2010)

Oui, bon, il faudrait déjà donner des précisions sur ce que vous faites, ce que vous mettez comme paramétrage, à partir d'où ça ne correspond pas etc. 

Rappelons tout de même qu'il existe un outil de recherche sur ce forum et qu'il permet souvent de trouver les réponses aux questions récurrentes. Comme par exemple, concernant le paramétrage de Hotmail, cette réponse très complète de Pascalformac _(note : le lien vers la page "officielle avec des images" ne fonctionne pas, car c'est un lien temporaire, mais il suffit de taper "hotmail entourage smtp" dans la recherche pour trouver)_.

Donc, questions :
- est-ce bien comme ça que vous avez paramétré le serveur SMTP ? 
- si non, pourquoi ?
- si oui, à partir de quel point est-ce que ça ne correspond pas/ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## axiom (9 Mars 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Donc, questions :
> - est-ce bien comme ça que vous avez paramétré le serveur SMTP ?
> - si non, pourquoi ?
> - si oui, à partir de quel point est-ce que ça ne correspond pas/ne fonctionne pas ?



Comme dis dans le premier post, mon compte était configuré en tant que Stmp.live.com en courrier sortant.
Donc non pas configuré en tant que courrier sortant Orange.
Désormais, quand je le configure en tant que courrier sortant stmp.orange.fr, j'ai apparition d'une nouvelle erreur "5.7.0 error authentication failed" alors que mes identifiants sont corrects. 

Par avance, merci.

______________

EDIT : Solution trouvée. J'ai bien gardé mon smtp.live.com en tant que courrier sortant cependant il fallait modifier le port _"Pour le champ Courrier sortant (SMTP), vous avez le choix entre 25 et 587. Si votre FAI bloque le port 25 (c'est le cas d'Orange et de Free), utilisez donc 587"_ Etant chez Orange, cest ce qui bloquait l'envoi.

@ Bientot.

Louis.


----------

